
8 steps for engineering leaders to keep the peace - antr
http://blog.learningbyshipping.com/2013/09/11/8-steps-for-engineering-leaders-to-keep-the-peace/
======
mathattack
It's really a 1 step process - the engineering lead has to work with whoever
is making the requests to reasonably document expectations. It helps immensely
to have a paper trail. It also helps to say, "If this goes in, what goes out?"
and to push for changes earlier than later. "If you change your mind in a
week, it's low cost. If you change your mind in 6 weeks, it will force a
slip."

Most people will respect an engineering manager that pushes back if the
engineering manager can show quantifiable progress, and can deliver. In the
absence of progress metrics or a reputation for delivery, the engineering
leader does look like an obstructionist.

